
Know a good host for tons of space and bandwidth? - jmtame

======
aito
I'm using DreamHost. Not perfect but has 200GB of disk storage and 2TB of
bandwidth.

<http://www.dreamhost.com/r.cgi?keitairank>

~~~
gommm
Well it really depends on what you need.... Dreamhost is good if you only need
cheap bandwidth and disk storage. But if you need to run a rails application
that might suck a bit of resources, it's not the best place to go, same thing
it you want reliability...

------
c1sc0
Do not use Joyent (textdrive), their support is as slow and unreliable as
their network for the low-end plans. Pro is they have a very nice _nix server
setup with anything you want pre-installed.

------
jmtame
Hmm.. any recommendations as far as wildcard DNS goes? I thought that was
something that could be done easily if you just have control over DNS settings

~~~
bunga
For my dns servers, I like to use dnsmadeeasy.com, it's cheap and I like their
fallback system

------
MobileDigit
I've used <http://bluehost.com/> and <http://lunarpages.com/.>

------
randallsquared
Serverbeach has 2TB bandwidth and varying amounts of disk up to 500GB. They
don't manage the server for you, though, after setup.

